# Occhi specchio dell'anima?



## DoubleW (15 Marzo 2015)

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum 
e vi vorrei raccontare questa storia:
sei mesi fa mi è venuto il sospetto che mia moglie 
mi avesse tradito.
Allora una sera le ho chiesto se avesse mai fatto sesso 
con altri uomini, guardandola dritto negli occhi.
La risposta è stata no, ma gli occhi hanno descritto 
almeno quattro oscillazioni da entrambi i lati, 
ho pensato che fosse la reazione ad una domanda 
improvvisa, inattesa e importante come quella.
In seguito cercando su internet di come scoprire se 
la moglie è bugiarda e ho trovato che quando 
lo sguardo, durante la risposta, va verso destra 
è probabile che non sia la verità.
Approfondendo: sembra che noi umani quando 
rispondiamo alle domande deviamo lo sguardo 
verso la propria sinistra per ricordare, e verso 
la propria destra per pensare e immaginare.
Che ne pensate?

Da questo evento ho iniziato ad allineare tutti 
gli indizzi che mi fanno sospettare di un tradimento
di lunga data, vita parallela.
Purtoppo, però, non ho prove tangibili.
W.W.


----------



## Irrisoluto (15 Marzo 2015)

Non credo che la direzione del movimento rotatorio delle pupille sia un indizio attendibile. Cioè, si tratta solo di ipotesi, non dimostrate, e per giunta senza alcuna pretesa di regolarità - si parla solo di maggiore o minore probabilità...Una sensazione è molto più affidabile. 
Inoltre, nella mia esperienza personale, a domande dirette e brutali non seguono mai grandi confessioni. Per quello, c'è bisogno di tutta una preparazione emotiva, che faccia sentire la tua interlocutrice accolta, amata, accettata. Altrimenti prevale l'istinto di sopravvivenza e quindi la negazione a oltranza.
I tuoi sospetti da cosa sono nati?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum
> e vi vorrei raccontare questa storia:
> sei mesi fa mi è venuto il sospetto che mia moglie
> mi avesse tradito.
> ...


Quali indiZi? Che la teoria degli occhi è un equilibrismo emotivo


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:
			
		

> Ahhhhh Nicka,
> ti scrivo questa mia per confermarti che trombo una volta ogni 4 anni, di solito nel giorno 29 febbraio perchè mi è più semplice ricordarlo e ormai è una vecchia abitudine.
> Attendo con ansia il 2016, sento che sarà memorabile! Già il pisellino fa una piccola ola!
> Sì lo so che l'ho già detto sul forum, ma a te sento di poter dire che è veramente così perchè mi sembri una ragazza in grado di capire queste mie difficoltà.
> Spero che almeno in questi messaggi privati, che spero rimangano tra noi, non mi sfotterai perchè la mia sofferenza è reale. Bacini e bacetti.


Ecco, Perplesso bannami.
Ci mancava solo l'oscillazione di pupille per il mio equilibrio mentale qui dentro!

:carneval:


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Marzo 2015)

*Uhm*

Il mio quando gli facevo domande a bruciapelo faceva come la tua....a volte....
A volte invece mi guardava dritto nelle palle degli occhi con lo sguardo alla Giucas Casella (paura...).

Non ti fissare sulle varie teorie per smascherare i bugiardi.....acquistano verità solo quando viene fuori il tutto.

benvenuto


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2015)

Ho sentito parlare varie volte dei meccanismi di risposta dell'occhio o della gestualità quando si risponde con bugie o verità.
ma anche se la teoria fosse solida, ci sono diversi problemi nell'interpretazione.

i movimenti dell'occhio sono veloci, ci vuole allenamento per riconoscerli e distinguerli.
una reazione da "colpevole" potrebbe nascere anche solo dal fatto che ci que minuti prima la sua amica le parlava del tradimento di un'altra amica.

se hai dubbi, ti conviene sbrogliarli in altro modo.


----------



## Eratò (15 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum
> e vi vorrei raccontare questa storia:
> sei mesi fa mi è venuto il sospetto che mia moglie
> mi avesse tradito.
> ...


Penso di no.Benvenuto.


----------



## Zod (15 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum
> e vi vorrei raccontare questa storia:
> sei mesi fa mi è venuto il sospetto che mia moglie
> mi avesse tradito.
> ...


Più che la sua reazione dovresti ragionare sulla tua domanda. Cosa ti fa pensare che ti abbia tradito? Interrogati su questo, e approfondiscilo, magari sono piccole cose inavvertibili ma che messe tutte insieme fanno la differenza. Perché dovrebbe averti tradito?


----------



## DoubleW (15 Marzo 2015)

Grazie a tutti per le risposte e aggiungo:

Un indizio tangibile recente è il seguente:
eravamo a passeggio io e mia moglie, ad 
un certo punto incontriamo un nostro "amico",
ci mettiamo a parlare e ad un certo punto, 
mentre lui sta raccontando varie cose, 
vedo che fa l'occhietto a mia moglie, 
in quel momento sto guardando propiro lui 
perché il discorso mi interessa: 
e l'ho visto da una distanza inferiore al 
metro, non mi sono sbagliato.
La discussione da li a breve venne troncata 
rapidamente perché lui doveva fare non so cosa.
Nel pomeriggio chiesi a mia moglie se aveva visto 
l'occhietto, e lei poco prima di rispondere 
guardò, purtoppo alla sua destra.
Inoltre se una persona fa l'occhietto ad 
un'altra come minimo c'è il contatto visivo 
di entrambe, è ben difficile che non l'abbia visto.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Marzo 2015)

Premettendo che ho tutto il rispetto per il tuo stato d'animo
proseguo mettendomi nei panni dell'interlocutrice 
che non poco si sente osservata
personalmene (fossi lei ) intanto 
dopo qualche minuto di osservazione oculare ti chiederei :
"cazzo vuoi ?"

diomio...cioè ...non puoi basarti su ste cose 
per ossessionarti su un'ipotesi ...
parla chiaro o passi per visionario ...
lo capisci che se sospetti e propendi per quella direzione
tutto ti porta lì?
un po' come i giochi stupidi da adolescente per 
capire se il tuo /tua innamorata/to
era pazzo/za di te
un po come il m'ama  non 
m'ama
se pensavo che colui mi amava strappavo petali 
finché almeno enne volte usciva  m'ama e alla fine 
mi auto convincevo che era così andando incontro a non
poche figure di mierda...

che prove sono a parte la rotazione degli occhi ?

desso provo con mio marito...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Marzo 2015)

Fatto:
caro mi tradisci?
cara ma assolutamente no!
Eppero hai girato gli occhi verso destra...
ma tu non stai bene vero?
no forse no ...ciaone...


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum
> e vi vorrei raccontare questa storia:
> sei mesi fa mi è venuto il sospetto che mia moglie
> mi avesse tradito.
> ...





DoubleW ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per le risposte e aggiungo:
> 
> Un indizio tangibile recente è il seguente:
> eravamo a passeggio io e mia moglie, ad
> ...


mi hai fatto ridacchiare, grazie!!. 

Benvenuto.

Ma come ti è venuto il sospetto che ti tradisse?

Di mio, al di là del tradimento, mi chiederei cosa c'è che non ti torna nella relazione con lei. 
Che se senti stonato, qualcosa di stonato c'è. 
Il punto è capire dove stona. 

E io inizierei a cercare dentro di te...più che nei suoi occhi. 
Che sono i tuoi occhi a guardare i suoi. Ed è quello che vuoi vedere che vedi.
in bene e in male.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi hai fatto ridacchiare, grazie!!.
> 
> Benvenuto.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto


ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao


Ciao, anche quando non ti quoto fai conto che è come se lo avessi fatto


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao, anche quando non ti quoto fai conto che è come se lo avessi fatto


Sappi che è reciproco


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sappi che è reciproco


:bacio:


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## DoubleW (16 Marzo 2015)

*Forse non sono lo specchio...*

dell'anima...

Innanzi tutto chiedo scusa a quanti sono certi 
di aver subito il tradimento e stanno combattendo 
con il dolore, mentre io sono qua a fare le paranoie.

Il fatto di passare per *visionario *è perfettamente logico.
Ad ogni modo spero di esserlo perché così si esclude 
che mia moglie sia stata infedele.

Tempo fa chiesi a mia moglie di togliere 
il numero di telefono del nostro "amico" dell'occhietto, 
raccontato nel post precedente.
Non lo volle togliere, sostituì semplicemente il
nome con il nome della società sportiva rappresentata 
dal tizio.
Questo numero lo ha tolto solo recentemente in seguito
all'episodio, e perché ero molto incavolato.

Inoltre questo tizio, a dire di mia moglie, è stato 
per lungo tempo il suo confidente per i momenti 
"difficili". 

Questo lo ha detto ora, mai in tutti 
gli anni passati. 
!!!!!! *Lo ha taciuto* !!!!!!

Ma dico io, stiamo insieme da più di venti anni 
dei quali metà di matrimonio e abbiamo
due figli, ed ha avuto bisogno di un consulente "esterno", 
MAH...

Le ho chiesto se questo fosse andato oltre 
il sostegno morale avrebbe avuto il coraggio 
di dirmelo, la prima risposta è stata si, 
e subito dopo, no.

Secondo voi il fatto di essere infestata da quei 
simpatici animaletti pubici, è sintomo di rapporto 
sessuale con qualcuno già infestato, 
tipo il consulente esterno ?
Oppure c'è un modo diverso ?
Quando è accaduta l'infestazione le ho fornito una 
giustificazione non ritenedo possibile un tradimento,
ne mio di sicuro e ne suo. 
Ora mi ha detto due giustificazioni diverse da quella 
originale propostale da me.

Inoltre prima che mi incavolassi di brutto, 
sei mesi fa, stufo delle sue lamentele su di 
me, a smesso di essere aggressiva, non si lamenta
più assolutamente. Anzi mi fa i complimenti...


Grazie a tutti per la pazienza riservatami.

W.W.


----------



## Traccia (16 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> ma gli occhi hanno descritto
> almeno quattro oscillazioni da entrambi i lati,
> 
> .


Uhm...quattro dici?...sicuro?...eh perche è fondamentale sapere il numero giusto per queste indagini...


----------



## Traccia (16 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per le risposte e aggiungo:
> 
> Un indizio tangibile recente è il seguente:
> eravamo a passeggio io e mia moglie, ad
> ...


Una volta il fidanzato di una mia amica mentre parlavamo in tre e scherzava su di lei mi faceva spesso locchietto...ed io credevo fosse un modo per giocare e " prendere in giro" la sua ragazza, nonché amica mia, così tra di noi...ed io stavo al gioco ma non capivo...a volte non cera nulla da ridere... Dopo ho scoperto che erano TIC!!!


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> dell'anima...
> 
> Innanzi tutto chiedo scusa a quanti sono certi
> di aver subito il tradimento e stanno combattendo
> ...


cioè hai scoperto che tua moglie ha le piattole?   o le avevi tu?


----------



## Traccia (16 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> dell'anima...
> 
> Innanzi tutto chiedo scusa a quanti sono certi
> di aver subito il tradimento e stanno combattendo
> ...


Beh...le piattole non so come si prendono...per fortuna stesperienza me la sono risparmiata! (ne conosco nessuno che me l'abbia mai confidato) pero non credo si prendano standosene a casa a leggere un libro.
 Forse in palestra? 
Uhm...


----------



## DoubleW (16 Marzo 2015)

Esattamente Traccia,

è una cosa accaduta nove anni fa, in un'ambiente simile alla 
palestra, e il capo di quel posto era il "consulente esterno".

W.W.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Esattamente Traccia,
> 
> è una cosa accaduta nove anni fa, in un'ambiente simile alla
> palestra, e il capo di quel posto era il "consulente esterno".
> ...


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pthirus_pubis

o si cambiavano in una latrina oppure qualcosa 9 anni fa è successo


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum
> e vi vorrei raccontare questa storia:
> sei mesi fa mi è venuto il sospetto che mia moglie
> mi avesse tradito.
> ...


Dipende da cosa vediamo o chi vediamo...
Esempio io ho portato mio padre a Brescia dall'oculista.

Seita a mettergli tropina perchè le sue pupille non si dilatano...

Io sono lì scocciato, ma ecco che entra nello studio la collega dell'oculista...

Le mie pupille non si sono dilatate...ma le orbite schizzavano sui muri...

Ah grandio penso assolutamente che sia la donna più bella che abbia incontrato negli ultimi anni...

Ma il suo sguardo mi diceva...

Mettiti in fila che c'è la fila...


----------



## DoubleW (16 Marzo 2015)

Ok Perplesso,

ci sono stato anche io per un periodo, e non mi pareva che fosse una latrina, 
però mi ha detto che la qualità degli spogliatoi era molto peggiorata da quando ci andavo io.


W.W.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Ok Perplesso,
> 
> ci sono stato anche io per un periodo, e non mi pareva che fosse una latrina,
> però mi ha detto che la qualità degli spogliatoi era molto peggiorata da quando ci andavo io.
> ...


altro che peggiorata.     per beccarsi le piattole senza contatto sessuale, vuol dire che l'attrezzo del cavallo con maniglie o le panche degli spogliatoi non le pulivano da anni.

sinceramente,se devo partire da un elemento indiziario per sospettare,questo mi pare molto più solido del discorso degli occhi che hai fatto all'inizio


----------



## DoubleW (16 Marzo 2015)

altro che peggiorata. per beccarsi le piattole senza contatto sessuale....

Nella fattispecie parliamo, dichiarazione di mia moglie: versione 
odierna non di 9 anni fa, 
di indumenti di altre donne lasciati sulle panche degli spogliatoi 
a causa di sovraffollamento dei medesimi, sui quali puo essersi 
inavvertitamente seduta.

W.W.


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> dell'anima...
> 
> Innanzi tutto chiedo scusa a quanti sono certi
> di aver subito il tradimento e stanno combattendo
> ...


quoto perplesso, altro che occhi e specchi.
qui di MANICI si tratta, e non degli attrezzi....tra l'altro la tua lei deve essere poco schizzinosa, visto che dopo le piattole continua col gioco degli occhiolini.

Carissimo, ossequiosamente, credo che se non hai problemi a trapassare usci ed antri è solo perché a casa i soffitti sono alti suppergiù 5 metri. Sorry.


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> altro che peggiorata.     per beccarsi le piattole senza contatto sessuale, vuol dire che *l'attrezzo del cavallo con maniglie *o le panche degli spogliatoi non le pulivano da anni.
> 
> sinceramente,se devo partire da un elemento indiziario per sospettare,questo mi pare molto più solido del discorso degli occhi che hai fatto all'inizio



di attrezzo e cavallo trattasi, di certo. E niente maniglie: solo manici. Neanche ben lucidati, mi sa.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

Sì ma che schifo eh...:unhappy:


----------



## drusilla (16 Marzo 2015)

In casi come questi... viva la depilazione integrale


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> In casi come questi... viva la depilazione integrale


vabbè...ma se hai il dubbio che uno/a abbia le piattole..non è che gli dici "preferirei la depilazione integrale"...ti viene il vomito e adelante, un calcio nella schiena e via lontano...tsè...


----------



## drusilla (16 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> vabbè...ma se hai il dubbio che uno/a abbia le piattole..non è che gli dici "preferirei la depilazione integrale"...ti viene il vomito e adelante, un calcio nella schiena e via lontano...tsè...


lo so... questo qua ha vita animale nelle parti basse e ci va in giro?? pruderanno queste piattole no?? 

bleagh


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> lo so... questo qua ha vita animale nelle parti basse e ci va in giro?? pruderanno queste piattole no??
> 
> bleagh


e soprattutto dopo 9 anni non è che state a farvi gli occhiolini...Il nostro amico ha una compagna disinvolta, e non ci vogliono le più moderne macchine della verità per scoprirlo...


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> e soprattutto dopo 9 anni non è che state a farvi gli occhiolini...Il nostro amico ha una compagna disinvolta, e non ci vogliono le più moderne macchine della verità per scoprirlo...


E nemmeno quel minimo di PNL che ti insegnano malamente in alcuni corsi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

le piattole?
che bello.
Comunque al nostro WW vorrei proporre il disorientamento cognitivo come metodologia di interrogatorio.
Prendi la moglie, la bendi, le leghi le mani dietro la schiena, la porti in una stanza senza mobili, poi cominci a girarle intorno ed ogni tanto la tocchi con oggetti di materiale diverso, in punti diversi del corpo.
Non le parli mai, ma ogni 5 minuti riproduci suoni sgradevoli e paurosi(vetri rotti , unghie sulla lavagna, stridìo di pneumatici che frenano) a volume molto forte, alle sue spalle.
Dopo un paio d'ore la interroghi.
Ah, certo: se fai questo lei dopo ti potrebbe denunciare per un paio di capetti d'accusa tipo sequestro di persona e violenza privata ma alla fine della fiera queste sono cose che ci stanno, in un matrimonio.
Come la fiducia.



maremma maiala.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le piattole?
> che bello.
> *Comunque al nostro WW vorrei proporre il disorientamento cognitivo come metodologia di interrogatorio.
> Prendi la moglie, la bendi, le leghi le mani dietro la schiena, la porti in una stanza senza mobili, poi cominci a girarle intorno ed ogni tanto la tocchi con oggetti di materiale diverso, in punti diversi del corpo.
> ...


Ma cazzarola, potrebbe pure piacerle eh!!


----------



## drusilla (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le piattole?
> che bello.
> Comunque al nostro WW vorrei proporre il disorientamento cognitivo come metodologia di interrogatorio.
> Prendi la moglie, la bendi, le leghi le mani dietro la schiena, la porti in una stanza senza mobili, poi cominci a girarle intorno ed ogni tanto la tocchi con oggetti di materiale diverso, in punti diversi del corpo.
> ...


funziona come interrogatorio? dico, sempre è utile avere un know-how...
Ma secondo me poi si confessa pure di aver ammazzato l'arciduca o aver introdotto la peste a Caffa...


----------



## disincantata (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le piattole?
> che bello.
> Comunque al nostro WW vorrei proporre il disorientamento cognitivo come metodologia di interrogatorio.
> Prendi la moglie, la bendi, le leghi le mani dietro la schiena, la porti in una stanza senza mobili, poi cominci a girarle intorno ed ogni tanto la tocchi con oggetti di materiale diverso, in punti diversi del corpo.
> ...


Che sadica!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma cazzarola, potrebbe pure piacerle eh!!


Ma infatti le reazioni possibili sono due: o si terrorizza o ... e quindi nel vortice della libido adrenalinica perdere i freni inibitori.
eh.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma infatti le reazioni possibili sono due: o si terrorizza o ... e quindi nel vortice della libido adrenalinica perdere i freni inibitori.
> eh.


Con orgia annessa di loro due più le piattole...wow!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con orgia annessa di loro due più le piattole...wow!!!


le piattole comunque le prese pure la mia compagna di banco nei cessi del liceo. Andammo per esclusione e lei non era ancora caduta nel sole.
A me 'sta cosa della caduta nel sole è rimasta qui perchè sono sicura di averla sentita o letta da qualche parte e non mi ricordo dove.
Comunque tornando alle piattole io da allora ho il sacro terrore di ogni cesso pubblico.
Sono come i pidocchi, non c'è affatto bisogno di metterle direttamente a contatto con la zona pubica, camminano.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le piattole comunque le prese pure la mia compagna di banco nei cessi del liceo. Andammo per esclusione e lei non era ancora caduta nel sole.
> A me 'sta cosa della caduta nel sole è rimasta qui perchè sono sicura di averla sentita o letta da qualche parte e non mi ricordo dove.
> Comunque tornando alle piattole io da allora ho il sacro terrore di ogni cesso pubblico.
> Sono come i pidocchi, non c'è affatto bisogno di metterle direttamente a contatto con la zona pubica, camminano.


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: è una cosa terrificante...:unhappy:


----------



## Stark72 (16 Marzo 2015)

Ehi Tu!!! scopi con un'altra?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: è una cosa terrificante...:unhappy:


la caduta nel sole, dici?
eh beh, abbastanza, sì.
Le piattole, come i pidocchi, si mandano via.
Ma se sei caduta nel sole...


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la caduta nel sole, dici?
> eh beh, abbastanza, sì.
> Le piattole, come i pidocchi, si mandano via.
> Ma se sei caduta nel sole...


No...io nel sole non sono caduta...tutt'al più son caduta su qualche uccello negli anni...sono più terra terra!


----------



## disincantata (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le piattole comunque le prese pure la mia compagna di banco nei cessi del liceo. Andammo per esclusione e lei non era ancora caduta nel sole.
> A me 'sta cosa della caduta nel sole è rimasta qui perchè sono sicura di averla sentita o letta da qualche parte e non mi ricordo dove.
> Comunque tornando alle piattole io da allora ho il sacro terrore di ogni cesso pubblico.
> Sono come i pidocchi, non c'è affatto bisogno di metterle direttamente a contatto con la zona pubica, camminano.


Quindi come i  pidocchi si possono prendere anche su un mezzo di trasporto pubblico, ovunque ci sia molta gente e le trasmetta?


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> altro che peggiorata. per beccarsi le piattole senza contatto sessuale....
> 
> Nella fattispecie parliamo, dichiarazione di mia moglie: versione
> odierna non di 9 anni fa,
> ...


Non so dove tu abiti,ma sento il rumore delle unghie di tua moglie sulla lavagna da qui


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No...io nel sole non sono caduta...tutt'al più son caduta su qualche uccello negli anni...sono più terra terra!


 altro che Icaro !!! Tze tze


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le piattole?
> che bello.
> Comunque al nostro WW vorrei proporre il disorientamento cognitivo come metodologia di interrogatorio.
> Prendi la moglie, la bendi, le leghi le mani dietro la schiena, la porti in una stanza senza mobili, poi cominci a girarle intorno ed ogni tanto la tocchi con oggetti di materiale diverso, in punti diversi del corpo.
> ...





Nicka ha detto:


> No...io nel sole non sono caduta...tutt'al più son caduta su qualche uccello negli anni...sono più terra terra!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quindi come i pidocchi si possono prendere anche su un mezzo di trasporto pubblico, ovunque ci sia molta gente e le trasmetta?


Non mi sono mai seduta su un autobus o una corriera o un treno con la gonna corta, MAI.
E se vado in un bagno pubblico sembro un chirurgo che entra in sala operatoria, perchè rimasi impressionata dalla facilità con cui le aveva prese la mia amica, e tra l'altro... ti puoi immaginare poverina lo schifo che aveva.
Solitamente colonizzano la zona genitale, come i pidocchi colonizzano la testa.
Ma a volte sono presenti anche in altre parti del corpo coperte da peli, compresa la barba.
Credo tra l'altro che, come i pidocchi, possano preferire una persona piuttosto che un'altra in base magari all'odore o che so io.
Io so che ad esempio non ho mai preso i pidocchi nonostante tanti miei compagni alle elementari li avessero avuti, e i miei figli uguale, mentre altri bambini che vivevano in condizioni igieniche assolutamente perfette li avevano presi anche più volte.


----------



## disincantata (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai seduta su un autobus o una corriera o un treno con la gonna corta, MAI.
> E se vado in un bagno pubblico sembro un chirurgo che entra in sala operatoria, perchè rimasi impressionata dalla facilità con cui le aveva prese la mia amica, e tra l'altro... ti puoi immaginare poverina lo schifo che aveva.
> Solitamente colonizzano la zona genitale, come i pidocchi colonizzano la testa.
> Ma a volte sono presenti anche in altre parti del corpo coperte da peli, compresa la barba.
> ...



Riguardo ai pidocchi non ho dubbi.

La mia maggiore non li ha mai presi ed una sua amica sette volte. ...pulitissima, sembra attacchino meglio sui capelli puliti.
Scuola privata. 
In compenso mia figlia da piccola aveva una sudorazione insopportabile, non c'era deodorante  utile, secondo me i pidocchi scappavano ahahaha
Riguardo al resto bisogna essere attentissimi  a tutto.  Non sempre basta.


----------



## DoubleW (16 Marzo 2015)

No Vincent, 
direi proprio di no,
gli occhiolini non l'ha mai fatti con me,
da sei mesi a questa parte due volte al giorno, 
facciamo qualcosa di più profondo, 
e purtroppo sono indietro di oltre venti anni....

Per quanto riguarda "l'interrogatorio" non l'ho mica 
fatto, solo alcune domande, ed a quanto pare sembra che 
siano pure legittime.

Cara Sbriciolata,
il disorientamento cognitivo non sò cosa sia, 
povero me tapino, ad ogni modo se qualcuno è stato aggredito, 
verbalmente in tutti questi anni quello sono io, 
nessuno ovviamente in modo fisico.
Comunque dopo essere intervenuto qua, nel forum, diciamo 
che la curiosità mi è passata.

Con qualquno con le piattole avrei estrema difficoltà 
ad andarci, purtroppo era molto più vicino del previsto.

Nicka, le piattole non sono per niente piacevoli.

Cara Sbriciolata,
mi rinquori, se è così facile prenderle, senza contatto sessuale 
forse non sono stato tradito.

Stark72, 
purtroppo mai toccata altra femmina, all'infuori di mia moglie, 
neppure altri maschi, tengo a precisare.

Perplesso che devo dire,
le unghie non so se fanno rumore, 
ma se è così facile essere infestati...


W.W.


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per le risposte e aggiungo:
> 
> Un indizio tangibile recente è il seguente:
> eravamo a passeggio io e mia moglie, ad
> ...





DoubleW ha detto:


> No Vincent,
> direi proprio di no,
> *gli occhiolini non l'ha mai fatti con me*,
> da sei mesi a questa parte due volte al giorno,
> ...


Non ho capito. Mi riferivo al neretto. Che, unito alla vicenda piattole, non mi pare deponga granchè bene.


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Mi riferivo al neretto. Che, unito alla vicenda piattole, non mi pare deponga granchè bene.



mi fai un riassunto? :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le piattole comunque le prese pure la mia compagna di banco nei cessi del liceo. Andammo per esclusione e lei non era ancora caduta nel sole.
> A me 'sta cosa della caduta nel sole è rimasta qui perchè sono sicura di averla sentita o letta da qualche parte e non mi ricordo dove.
> Comunque tornando alle piattole io da allora ho il sacro terrore di ogni cesso pubblico.
> Sono come i pidocchi, non c'è affatto bisogno di metterle direttamente a contatto con la zona pubica, camminano.



Mi ricordo vagamente una canzone, grazie alla mia memoria ed ignoranza di non identificato autore e titolo, a un certo punto diceva "like falling in the su "

mi sembra eh.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi fai un riassunto? :carneval:


il nostro nuovo amico ha la moglie che a suo tempo ha preso le piattole.

ed invece di capire come ha fatto a beccarsele,si diletta coi movimenti oculari e gli occhiolini.


----------



## disincantata (16 Marzo 2015)

Siamo passati dallo sguardo  alle piattole  in un batter 'd'occhio'.:rotfl:'


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il nostro nuovo amico ha la moglie che a suo tempo ha preso le piattole.
> 
> ed invece di capire come ha fatto a beccarsele,si diletta coi movimenti oculari e gli occhiolini.



geniale :facepalm:


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi fai un riassunto? :carneval:





perplesso ha detto:


> il nostro nuovo amico ha la moglie che a suo tempo ha preso le piattole.
> 
> ed invece di capire come ha fatto a beccarsele,si diletta coi movimenti oculari e gli occhiolini.


amico: "ragazzi, ho scoperto che alcuni movimenti dei bulbi oculari rivelerebbero menzogna..la cosa è interessante, perché mi pare di aver studiato mia moglie e di averli riconosciuti..secondo voi ho le corna?"

tradinet: "scusa, ma avrai avuto altri segnali...non è che uno comincia a studiare teorie psico-oculari a tempo perso, e si mette a studiare il coniuge.."

amico:"si, mia moglie scambia occhiolini con un tizio, rinomato toro da monta del circondario, ed inoltre mi sovviene che 9 anni fa le vennero le piattole...ma pare le abbia portate il vento, e non il Taurus di cui sopra, che frequentava palestra/piscina con MyLady"


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> amico: "ragazzi, ho scoperto che alcuni movimenti dei bulbi oculari rivelerebbero menzogna..la cosa è interessante, perché mi pare di aver studiato mia moglie e di averli riconosciuti..secondo voi ho le corna?"
> 
> tradinet: "scusa, ma avrai avuto altri segnali...non è che uno comincia a studiare teorie psico-oculari a tempo perso, e si mette a studiare il coniuge.."
> 
> amico:"si, mia moglie scambia occhiolini con un tizio, rinomato toro da monta del circondario, ed inoltre mi sovviene che 9 anni fa le vennero le piattole...ma pare le abbia portate il vento, e non il Taurus di cui sopra, che frequentava palestra/piscina con MyLady"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## DoubleW (16 Marzo 2015)

Del senno di poi ne son piene le fossa...

Se qualcuno dorme, gli altri hanno la possibilità 
di vegliare, ed agire.

Visto che mi è suonata la sveglia:
secondo me le corna le ho,
altro discorso è poterlo dimostrare, e magari evitare 
di averne delle altre casomai fosse vero, 
visto che gli animaletti sono il minore dei mali.

Soluzioni ai problemi ?

Un saluto a tutti gli intervenuti.

W.W.


----------



## Stark72 (16 Marzo 2015)

Io comunque sto diventando pazzo, voglio sapere cosa sta succedendo al mondo.
Perché pure sta storia la trovo assurda.
Piattole novennali che riemergono dal passato con un occhiolino.
Cioè per 9 anni tutto ok, poi l'occhiolino fa venire il dubbio?
Ma poi davvero esistono amanti clandestini talmente coglioni da farsi l'occhiolino davanti al marito?
MA CHE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE???????????????


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io comunque sto diventando pazzo, voglio sapere cosa sta succedendo al mondo.
> Perché pure sta storia la trovo assurda.
> Piattole novennali che riemergono dal passato con un occhiolino.
> Cioè per 9 anni tutto ok, poi l'occhiolino fa venire il dubbio?
> ...


Hai presente la teoria del copiare a scuola!?
Se lo fai in maniera spudorata e davanti a tutti non vieni scoperto...


----------



## ivanl (16 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Del senno di poi ne son piene le fossa...
> 
> Se qualcuno dorme, gli altri hanno la possibilità
> di vegliare, ed agire.
> ...


Controlla mail, cellulare, whatsapp...


----------



## disincantata (16 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io comunque sto diventando pazzo, voglio sapere cosa sta succedendo al mondo.
> Perché pure sta storia la trovo assurda.
> Piattole novennali che riemergono dal passato con un occhiolino.
> Cioè per 9 anni tutto ok, poi l'occhiolino fa venire il dubbio?
> ...


Stark, se sta storia sia vera o meno non lo so.

IO PERO' ho raccontato in altra occasione di una collega che otto giorni o meno prima di convolare a nozze ha invitato me ed una collega amica, con altro collega uomo a vedere la nuova  casa.

PER MIA FORTUNA avevo di meglio da fare ed ho declinato l'invito, 1975, la sera stessa mi ha chiamato la collega che ha accettato di andarci 'fulminata'.

PRATICAMENTE mentre lei era in una stanza gli altri due, neo sposa e ometto, si  sono messi a  sc..........e ovvio volessero altri, altrimenti ci sarebbero andati soli.

Quella si e' regolarmente sposata e pochi anni fa era ancora con il marito.....:rotfl:lavora o lavorava pure alle risorse umane ahahahaha


----------



## Homer (16 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum
> e vi vorrei raccontare questa storia:
> sei mesi fa mi è venuto il sospetto che mia moglie
> mi avesse tradito.
> ...



Madonna, chi ce l'ha mandato questo. Si è disquisito su tutto qui dentro, dall'odore del bagno schiuma del Motel, a quella che si lecca le dita sotto la doccia, passando per i travestimenti, ma questa cosa del movimento oculare mi mancava. Non è che ascoltandoti parlare era entrata in fase R.E.M.?


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Controlla mail, cellulare, whatsapp...


Quoto.


----------



## Celeste (16 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Controlla mail, cellulare, whatsapp...


...e se fosse così scaltra da cancellare ogni possibile prova, sms, mms, whatsapp, mail, telefonate...?! mica come il mio che si é tenuto tutto archiviato!! [cit. mio 3d "maledetto whatsapp"]


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Controlla mail, cellulare, whatsapp...



nient'altro?


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> nient'altro?


I pizzini, le lettere/cartoline ricevute, i fazzoletti (soprattutto il contenuto...c'è differenza tra catarro e umori), controllerei anche che i piccioni del circondario non siano viaggiatori, poi contatterei un'agenzia di investigazioni, diamo loro da mangiare...
Controllare le cartelle su pc, quelle dove c'è scritto "mie foto nuda con tizio" oppure "giornata al motel con caio" sono da considerarsi sospette.


----------



## ivanl (16 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> nient'altro?


localizzazione del cellulare, anche :mexican:


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> I pizzini, le lettere/cartoline ricevute, i fazzoletti (soprattutto il contenuto...c'è differenza tra catarro e umori), controllerei anche che i piccioni del circondario non siano viaggiatori, poi contatterei un'agenzia di investigazioni, diamo loro da mangiare...
> Controllare le cartelle su pc, quelle dove c'è scritto "mie foto nuda con tizio" oppure "giornata al motel con caio" sono da considerarsi sospette.



montare un satellitare sulla vettura?


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> localizzazione del cellulare, anche :mexican:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sei pessimo :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> montare un satellitare sulla vettura?


Potrebbe essere utile, ma se lei viaggia spesso per lavoro è inutile...e in ogni caso si tromba in macchina o nel motel tra casa e lavoro...


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere utile, ma se lei viaggia spesso per lavoro è inutile...*e in ogni caso si tromba in macchina o nel motel tra casa e lavoro*...



si vede che non sono pratica di queste cose :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si vede che non sono pratica di queste cose :singleeye:


Devi applicarti...


----------



## ivanl (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere utile, ma se lei viaggia spesso per lavoro è inutile...e in ogni caso si tromba in macchina o nel motel tra casa e lavoro...


almeno scopri se si ferma senza motivo per qualche ora in mezzo al nulla...


----------



## Homer (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> I pizzini, le lettere/cartoline ricevute, i fazzoletti (soprattutto il contenuto...c'è differenza tra catarro e umori), controllerei anche che i piccioni del circondario non siano viaggiatori, poi contatterei un'agenzia di investigazioni, diamo loro da mangiare...
> Controllare le cartelle su pc, quelle dove c'è scritto "mie foto nuda con tizio" oppure "giornata al motel con caio" sono da considerarsi sospette.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Un condensato di ottime idee


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devi applicarti...


prendo nota, nel caso dovesse mai servirmi




ivanl ha detto:


> almeno scopri se si ferma senza motivo per qualche ora in mezzo al nulla...


magari ammirava il paesaggio


----------



## DoubleW (16 Marzo 2015)

Ciao Homer,
purtroppo non l'ho inventata, ma in questi ultimi sei mesi 
ho sognato spesso che lo fosse...

Ciao Stark72,
se l'ipotetico "ganzo" fa l'occhiolino 
difronte a me, mi torna in mente anche se 
non sono tanto vispo.

Ciao Disincanta,
non sono stato fortunato, cerco di svegliarmi.

Ciao Nicka,
magari però le salderò pure il conto del motel, OK?

Grazie a tutti, scusate se mi sono scordato di qualcuno.

P.S. Anche se cerco di scherzarci su, 
non me la passo molto bene.

W.W.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> lavora o lavorava pure alle risorse umane ahahahaha


... corretto: la felicità della persona prima di tutto.


----------



## ivanl (16 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> prendo nota, nel caso dovesse mai servirmi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sissì, come no...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> almeno scopri se si ferma senza motivo per qualche ora in mezzo al nulla...


Se ti dico i posti dove mi tocca sperdermi a volte per lavoro...sarei fottuta...:unhappy: 
Roba che a volte mi trovo in aziende talmente in mezzo alla campagna che manco il navigatore le trova...
L'ultima un'azienda agricola del bergamasco.
Ero circondata da mucche e maiali... e ci sono arrivata chiedendo a quelle 2 fattorie nei dintorni, perchè altrimenti col cazzo ci arrivavo!


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> sissì, come no...:rotfl:



non sei per niente romantico... :incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se ti dico i posti dove mi tocca sperdermi a volte per lavoro...sarei fottuta...:unhappy:
> Roba che a volte mi trovo in aziende talmente in mezzo alla campagna che manco il navigatore le trova...
> L'ultima un'azienda agricola del bergamasco.
> *Ero circondata da mucche e maiali*... e ci sono arrivata chiedendo a quelle 2 fattorie nei dintorni, perchè altrimenti col cazzo ci arrivavo!


succede spesso


----------



## ivanl (16 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non sei per niente romantico... :incazzato:


Mi ci vuole la donna giusta


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se ti dico i posti dove mi tocca sperdermi a volte per lavoro...sarei fottuta...:unhappy:
> Roba che a volte mi trovo in aziende talmente in mezzo alla campagna che manco il navigatore le trova...
> L'ultima un'azienda agricola del bergamasco.
> *Ero circondata da mucche e maiali*... e ci sono arrivata chiedendo a quelle 2 fattorie nei dintorni, perchè altrimenti col cazzo ci arrivavo!



capita :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> succede spesso


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mi ci vuole la donna giusta


ah ok...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> capita :carneval:


... prima io. Mi dicono stia piovendo da te


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... prima io. Mi dicono stia piovendo da te


diluvia, porca miseria.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> diluvia, porca miseria.


eh me l'ha detto la tua gemellina, ma l'imprecazione era un filo più vivace


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh me l'ha detto la tua gemellina, ma l'imprecazione era un filo più vivace


eh lo so, mi sono contenuta...


----------



## Adinur (16 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum
> e vi vorrei raccontare questa storia:
> sei mesi fa mi è venuto il sospetto che mia moglie
> mi avesse tradito.
> ...


Faccio una premessa, intervengo in questa discussione solo perchè spinto dalla voglia di aiutare questo compagno. Chiedo agli amministratori l'autorizzazione ad intervenire, nel pieno rispetto delle regole del forum, senza usare sigle, acronimi, insulti, allusioni illegali, teorie stralunate, mancanze di rispetto verso la sensibilità altrui, etc...
Sono convinto di poter essere d'aiuto.
In caso contrario tornerò nel mio mondo. Prendetela un po' come Goku, che una volta morto, viene richiamato dai Namecciani per sconfiggere Majinbù.


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Faccio una premessa, intervengo in questa discussione solo perchè spinto dalla voglia di aiutare questo compagno. Chiedo agli amministratori l'autorizzazione ad intervenire, nel pieno rispetto delle regole del forum, senza usare sigle, acronimi, insulti, allusioni illegali, teorie stralunate, mancanze di rispetto verso la sensibilità altrui, etc...
> Sono convinto di poter essere d'aiuto.
> In caso contrario tornerò nel mio mondo. Prendetela un po' come Goku, che una volta morto, viene richiamato dai Namecciani per sconfiggere Majinbù.


:sorpreso:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :sorpreso:


porca puttana siamo circondati.
Allora: piano ZX1.


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> porca puttana siamo circondati.
> Allora: piano ZX1.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Faccio una premessa, intervengo in questa discussione solo perchè spinto dalla voglia di aiutare questo compagno. Chiedo agli amministratori l'autorizzazione ad intervenire, nel pieno rispetto delle regole del forum, senza usare sigle, acronimi, insulti, allusioni illegali, teorie stralunate, mancanze di rispetto verso la sensibilità altrui, etc...
> Sono convinto di poter essere d'aiuto.
> In caso contrario tornerò nel mio mondo. Prendetela un po' come Goku, che una volta morto, viene richiamato dai Namecciani per sconfiggere Majinbù.


credo che Dejaneera abbia molto bisogno del tuo aiuto.    sono curiosissimo di leggere un vostro scambio di opinioni


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


mamma oca sta rientrando. I girasoli sono maturi.


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> amico: "ragazzi, ho scoperto che alcuni movimenti dei bulbi oculari rivelerebbero menzogna..la cosa è interessante, perché mi pare di aver studiato mia moglie e di averli riconosciuti..secondo voi ho le corna?"
> 
> tradinet: "scusa, ma avrai avuto altri segnali...non è che uno comincia a studiare teorie psico-oculari a tempo perso, e si mette a studiare il coniuge.."
> 
> amico:"si, mia moglie scambia occhiolini con un tizio, rinomato toro da monta del circondario, ed inoltre mi sovviene che 9 anni fa le vennero le piattole...ma pare le abbia portate il vento, e non il Taurus di cui sopra, che frequentava palestra/piscina con MyLady"





Stark72 ha detto:


> Io comunque sto diventando pazzo, voglio sapere cosa sta succedendo al mondo.
> Perché pure sta storia la trovo assurda.
> Piattole novennali che riemergono dal passato con un occhiolino.
> Cioè per 9 anni tutto ok, poi l'occhiolino fa venire il dubbio?
> ...


Vincent e Stare mi avete fatto ammazzare dalle risate. Di cuore, con le lacrime agli occhi! Siete geniali!!!


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, scusate se mi sono scordato di qualcuno.
> 
> P.S. Anche se cerco di scherzarci su,
> non me la passo molto bene.
> ...


Caro WW mi spiace per il tuo momento... Anche io come gli altri ti consiglio di andare a fondo... Se la sensazione l'hai avuta probabilmente è corretta... Ma se vuoi delle prove non le troverai domandando a lei. Quindi non ti resta che cercare brutalmente.
Molto triste in effetti, ma se non vivi più sereno amen, cerca e trova.
Come ti hanno già suggerito (mail, telefono, social network, ecc)...credo che ci voglia poco a scoprirlo
Anche se personalmente mi affiderei più al sesto senso.. Che è anche più etico.
Queste cose infatti, si percepiscono solitamente. 
Fai come meglio credi ma ormai hai messo in moto la macchina e non fermarla!
Facci sapere!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Caro WW mi spiace per il tuo momento... *Anche io come gli altri ti consiglio di andare a fondo*... Se la sensazione l'hai avuta probabilmente è corretta... Ma se vuoi delle prove non le troverai domandando a lei. Quindi non ti resta che cercare brutalmente.
> Molto triste in effetti, ma se non vivi più sereno amen, cerca e trova.
> Come ti hanno già suggerito (mail, telefono, social network, ecc)...credo che ci voglia poco a scoprirlo
> Anche se personalmente mi affiderei più al sesto senso.. Che è anche più etico.
> ...


questa però è cattiveria, porello.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

ma quindi le pioattole esistono davvero?
io pensavo fosse un modo di dire, mia mamma mi diceva sempre: sei una piattola...
e come si prendono quieste piattole? ma nella bagiana???
ma come ...?


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma quindi le pioattole esistono davvero?
> io pensavo fosse un modo di dire, mia mamma mi diceva sempre: sei una piattola...
> e come si prendono quieste piattole? ma nella bagiana???
> ma come ...?


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pediculosi_del_pube


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pediculosi_del_pube


ma e' disgustosoe io ho avuto i pidocchi da piccini e le gatte con le pulci l anno scorso....ma questa qui....piattola....che animaletto bizzarro


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma e' disgustoso


Abbastanza...:unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma e' disgustosoe io ho avuto i pidocchi da piccini e le gatte con le pulci l anno scorso....ma questa qui....piattola....che animaletto bizzarro





Nicka ha detto:


> Abbastanza...:unhappy:


non dico che avercela liscia sia la panacea di tutti i mali,ma le piattole le prendi o se vivi veramente nella rumenta o se si va con persone che non si lavano dall'ultimo scudetto del Genoa.

e se anche la tua igiene personale lascia molto a desiderare


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non dico che avercela liscia sia la panacea di tutti i mali,ma le piattole le prendi o se vivi veramente nella rumenta o se si va con persone che non si lavano dall'ultimo scudetto del Genoa.
> 
> e se anche la tua igiene personale lascia molto a desiderare


ma se funziona come il pidocchio no, anzi....


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non dico che avercela liscia sia la panacea di tutti i mali,ma le piattole le prendi o se vivi veramente nella rumenta o se si va con persone che non si lavano dall'ultimo scudetto del Genoa.
> 
> e se anche la tua igiene personale lascia molto a desiderare


Ah ma lo so...ciò non toglie che faccia comunque schifo...:unhappy:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah ma lo so...ciò non toglie che faccia comunque schifo...:unhappy:


si ma per es. il pidocchio vuole il capello pulito. non il capello sporco...


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma se funziona come il pidocchio no, anzi....


i capelli sono solitamente esposti,quindi è più semplice per il pidocchio passare da una testa all'altra.

il pube è riparato almeno dalle mutande,quindi per beccarti le piattole senza rapporto sessuale con una persona infestata,devi letteralmente rotolarti nella merda.

o usare latrine davvero sudicie,ma io credo che tu faccia attenzione a dove vai in bagno che non ci siano 4 dita di rumenta.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> i capelli sono solitamente esposti,quindi è più semplice per il pidocchio passare da una testa all'altra.
> 
> il pube è riparato almeno dalle mutande,quindi per beccarti le piattole senza rapporto sessuale con una persona infestata,devi letteralmente rotolarti nella merda.
> 
> o usare latrine davvero sudicie,ma io credo che tu faccia attenzione a dove vai in bagno che non ci siano 4 dita di rumenta.


parlavo di igene. il pidocchio non si attacca al capello sporco...per dire...
la pulce si, oppure non fa differenza


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa però è cattiveria, porello.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> altro che peggiorata. per beccarsi le piattole senza contatto sessuale....
> 
> Nella fattispecie parliamo, dichiarazione di mia moglie: versione
> odierna non di 9 anni fa,
> ...





perplesso ha detto:


> i capelli sono solitamente esposti,quindi è più semplice per il pidocchio passare da una testa all'altra.
> 
> il pube è riparato almeno dalle mutande,quindi per beccarti le piattole senza rapporto sessuale con una persona infestata,devi letteralmente *rotolarti nella merda.*
> 
> o *usare latrine davvero sudicie*,ma io credo che tu faccia attenzione a dove vai in bagno che non ci siano* 4 dita di rumenta.*



Perplesso quanto sei esagerato...secondo me si è _inavvertitamente seduta_ su un capo di una collega di palestra infestato


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma se funziona come il pidocchio no, anzi....


infatti non è così. Non è detto che te le prendi solo se: invece se vivi in condizioni igieniche pessime te le prendi con grande facilità.
Comunque basta sedersi su una tazza infetta, per prendere le piattole.
Ripeto: la mia compagna le prese nel bagno del liceo, non c'era un'altra spiegazione plausibile.
O su una panca infetta in uno spogliatoio.
Il fatto è che le piattole come i pidocchi non sopravvivono a lungo lontano dall'uomo, quindi se una se ne stacca appena ha l'occasione di attaccarsi ad un altro umano lo fa.


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Perplesso quanto sei esagerato...secondo me si è _inavvertitamente seduta_ su un capo di una collega di palestra infestato


tutto pol'esse nella vita.      anche che ti prendi un parassita sedendoti sull'asciugamano sudicio ed infestato di qualcuno, totalmente Ignuda.
  Gli è che voglio credere che se tu ti becchi le piattole perchè gli spogliatoi della tua palestra non sono adeguatamente puliti e disinfestati,vai dal titolare e pretendi un risarcimento.

se invece ti tieni prurito e piattole e stai zitta,almeno il dubbio mi sovviene su come te le 6 realmente beccate


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto pol'esse nella vita.      anche che ti prendi un parassita sedendoti sull'asciugamano sudicio ed infestato di qualcuno, totalmente Ignuda.
> Gli è che voglio credere che se tu ti becchi le piattole perchè gli spogliatoi della tua palestra non sono adeguatamente puliti e disinfestati,vai dal titolare e pretendi un risarcimento.
> 
> se invece ti tieni prurito e piattole e stai zitta,almeno il dubbio mi sovviene su come te le 6 realmente beccate


Sì ma devi essere veramente deficiente a sederti nuda sulla roba altrui...
Cioè, ma sta gente in palestra ci è mai stata? A parte che io non vedo mai tizie che si siedono nude...tutt'al più si siedono sul proprio accappatoio, ma appunto è il loro e sono appena uscite dalla doccia.
Quindi...se il nostro amico la vuol far passare per una sbadataggine della moglie ben venga...l'importante è che gli sia venuto il sospetto perchè il bulbo ha virato a destra...


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma devi essere veramente deficiente a sederti nuda sulla roba altrui...
> Cioè, ma sta gente in palestra ci è mai stata? A parte che io non vedo mai tizie che si siedono nude...tutt'al più si siedono sul proprio accappatoio, ma appunto è il loro e sono appena uscite dalla doccia.
> Quindi...se il nostro amico la vuol far passare per una sbadataggine della moglie ben venga...l'importante è che gli sia venuto il sospetto perchè il bulbo ha virato a destra...


infatti se rileggiamo i post di WW,si nota come la moglie sulla questione piattole abbia tentato di svicolare,cambiando anche versione.

purtroppo o per fortuna di WW,le piattole sono diverse anche se cugine dei pidocchi e non hanno poi tutti sti modi per passare da un corpo all'altro.

e se escludiamo che la moglie di WW sia talmente suonata da sedersi nuda sulla roba sporca ed infetta altrui, temo che il nostro nuovo amico non abbia bisogno di teorie da telefilm per trovare prove certe ai suoi sospetti


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto pol'esse nella vita.      anche che ti prendi un parassita sedendoti sull'asciugamano sudicio ed infestato di qualcuno, totalmente Ignuda.
> Gli è che voglio credere che se tu ti becchi le piattole perchè gli spogliatoi della tua palestra non sono adeguatamente puliti e disinfestati,vai dal titolare e pretendi un risarcimento.
> 
> se invece ti tieni prurito e piattole e stai zitta,almeno il dubbio mi sovviene su come te le *6 *realmente beccate


se ti becca jb ti manda al patibolo...:rotfl:
io ci sono già stata...no fa male...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> infatti non è così. Non è detto che te le prendi solo se: invece se vivi in condizioni igieniche pessime te le prendi con grande facilità.
> Comunque basta sedersi su una tazza infetta, per prendere le piattole.
> Ripeto: la mia compagna le prese nel bagno del liceo, *non c'era un'altra spiegazione plausibile*.
> O su una panca infetta in uno spogliatoio.
> Il fatto è che le piattole come i pidocchi non sopravvivono a lungo lontano dall'uomo, quindi se una se ne stacca appena ha l'occasione di attaccarsi ad un altro umano lo fa.


sicura non avesse già rapporti ma era troppo timida per raccontarlo?


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma devi essere veramente deficiente a sederti nuda sulla roba altrui...
> Cioè, ma sta gente in palestra ci è mai stata? A parte che io non vedo mai tizie che si siedono nude...tutt'al più si siedono sul proprio accappatoio, ma appunto è il loro e sono appena uscite dalla doccia.
> Quindi...se il nostro amico la vuol far passare per una sbadataggine della moglie ben venga...l'importante è che gli sia venuto il sospetto perchè* il bulbo ha virato a destra*...


:rofl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> sicura non avesse già rapporti ma era troppo timida per raccontarlo?


Sono sicura, era allora la mia migliore amica, poi la vita ci ha allontanate.
Non aveva mai neppure baciato un ragazzo.
Infatti l'ultima cosa a cui pensava era di essersi presa le piattole e per lei fu anche un trauma mica da poco: se si fosse venuto a sapere l'impatto sarebbe stato un tantinello devastante per un'adolescente che già aveva una bella insicurezza.
Fortunatamente sua mamma era in gamba.


----------



## DoubleW (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma devi essere veramente deficiente a sederti nuda sulla roba altrui...
> Cioè, ma sta gente in palestra ci è mai stata? A parte che io non vedo mai tizie che si siedono nude...tutt'al più si siedono sul proprio accappatoio, ma appunto è il loro e sono appena uscite dalla doccia.
> Quindi...se il nostro amico la vuol far passare per una sbadataggine della moglie ben venga...l'importante è che gli sia venuto il sospetto perchè il bulbo ha virato a destra...


*Se* tutto questo disquisire sugli animaletti: schifosi!!! 
avvalora la teoria del tradimento, allora avvalora anche la teoria del "bulbo a destra", ho no?

Oltre, naturalmente, tutta la storia avvalora il fatto che non sono per niente furbo.

W.W.


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> *Se* tutto questo disquisire sugli animaletti: schifosi!!!
> avvalora la teoria del tradimento, allora avvalora anche la teoria del "bulbo a destra", ho no?
> 
> Oltre, naturalmente, tutta la storia avvalora il fatto che non sono per niente furbo.
> ...


buttiamola sul calcolo probabilistico.   se tua moglie ha preso le piattole,all'80% le ha prese da qualcuno con cui è andata a letto.

la teoria del bulbo oculare ha, se vogliamo essere ottimisti, un 20% di probabilità di fondatezza.

decidi tu su cosa basare le tue ricerche


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

E mò vai a capì se dice la verità


----------



## DoubleW (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono sicura, era allora la mia migliore amica, poi la vita ci ha allontanate.
> Non aveva mai neppure baciato un ragazzo.
> Infatti l'ultima cosa a cui pensava era di essersi presa le piattole e per lei fu anche un trauma mica da poco: se si fosse venuto a sapere l'impatto sarebbe stato un tantinello devastante per un'adolescente che già aveva una bella insicurezza.
> Fortunatamente sua mamma era in gamba.


Allora, se capisco bene, ammettendo di essere in un'ambiente *non lurido*, 
l'unico modo per prenderli è sessualmente ?

Correggetemi se sbaglio.

WW


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Allora, se capisco bene, ammettendo di essere in un'ambiente *non lurido*,
> l'unico modo per prenderli è sessualmente ?
> 
> Correggetemi se sbaglio.
> ...


pero' mi chiedo...a distanza di millemila anni, anche se fosse.....cosa ti cambierebbe?


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> pero' mi chiedo...a distanza di millemila anni, anche se fosse.....*cosa ti cambierebbe*?


almeno le mutande le cambierebbe


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> pero' mi chiedo...a distanza di millemila anni, anche se fosse.....cosa ti cambierebbe?


Beh Caciottina,mettiamola così.     anche ammettendo che il tradimento sessuale sia andato "in prescrizione", resta il fatto che WW ha una moglie che gli ha passato le piattole (se ho ben capito).

e converrai che se una oltre a tradirti ti passa una malattia o dei parassiti,ci sta di incazzarsi,anche a distanza di anni,


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Allora, se capisco bene, ammettendo di essere in un'ambiente *non lurido*,
> l'unico modo per prenderli è sessualmente ?
> 
> Correggetemi se sbaglio.
> ...


sì è il modo più probabile. Però conosco pure uno colpito dal fulmine io.
La statistica è quella scienza che non serve a determinare nulla.
Se io ho mangiato un pollo e tu niente, statisticamente abbiamo mangiato mezzo pollo a testa, però a te resta la fame.

Poi se è successo tanto tempo fa ma chettefrega.
Ti fa schifo campare tranquillo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Beh Caciottina,mettiamola così. anche ammettendo che il tradimento sessuale sia andato "in prescrizione", resta il fatto che WW ha una moglie che gli ha passato le piattole (se ho ben capito).
> 
> e converrai che se una oltre a tradirti ti passa una malattia o dei parassiti,ci sta di incazzarsi,anche a distanza di anni,


master... e se lui non le avesse prese le piattole?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Beh Caciottina,mettiamola così.     anche ammettendo che il tradimento sessuale sia andato "in prescrizione", resta il fatto che WW ha una moglie che gli ha passato le piattole (se ho ben capito).
> 
> e converrai che se una oltre a tradirti ti passa una malattia o dei parassiti,ci sta di incazzarsi,anche a distanza di anni,


si ma sbri ha posto anche altre condizione tramite le quali e' possibile prendere le piattole...
e non avevo capito che le avesse prese anche lui


----------



## DoubleW (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì è il modo più probabile. Però conosco pure uno colpito dal fulmine io.
> La statistica è quella scienza che non serve a determinare nulla.
> Se io ho mangiato un pollo e tu niente, statisticamente abbiamo mangiato mezzo pollo a testa, però a te resta la fame.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente no, 
ma la cosa non mi fa stare tranquillo, perché potrebbe riaccadere,
e gli animaletti sono il male minore, c'è roba peggiore.

E poi c'è l'aneddoto dell'occhietto, son tranquillissimo...

ww


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si ma sbri ha posto anche altre condizione tramite le quali e' possibile prendere le piattole...
> e non avevo capito che le avesse prese anche lui


eh ma se non le ha prese pure lui ... c'è un problemino.
Altro che occhio che gira a destra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Assolutamente no,
> ma la cosa non mi stare tranquillo, perché potrebbe riaccadere,
> e gli animaletti sono il male minore, c'è roba peggiore.
> 
> ww


ma secondo te, la donna che hai sposato non solo è una che ti tradirebbe, ma pure senza precauzioni e con uno zozzo?


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> master... e se lui non le avesse prese le piattole?





caciottina ha detto:


> si ma sbri ha posto anche altre condizione tramite le quali e' possibile prendere le piattole...
> e non avevo capito che le avesse prese anche lui


boh,io ho capito che le ha prese dalla moglie.   pol'esse che ho inteso male.

siamo sempre al medesimo discorso, ragazze.   non è impossibile prendersi le piattole in modo diverso,ma allora non ha senso svicolare il discorso e cambiare anche versione a distanza di tempo.


----------



## ivanl (18 Marzo 2015)

riassumendo:
lei ha preso le piattole (il come lo sappiamo, inutile appigliarsi a scuse improbabili)
lui no
lui ha dei sospetti che lei non riesce a dissipare, anzi..
sbricciola, io non  camperei tranquillo per niente...

e, comunque: WW, sei capace di controllare un cell o una mail o una account social??


----------



## DoubleW (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma secondo te, la donna che hai sposato non solo è una che ti tradirebbe, ma pure senza precauzioni e con uno zozzo?


Che ti devo dire, stò cercando di capire.
Non stò dicendo, e mi scuso se ho trasmesso questo intento,
che mia moglie lo rifarebbe, ma
da quanto è emerso da questa discussione, 
mi pare che l'abbia già, ipoteticamente, fatto. 

Le precauzioni, che forse dici tu, si rompono anche, 
ed è anche più probabile di essere colpiti da un fulmine.

ww


----------



## DoubleW (18 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> riassumendo:
> lei ha preso le piattole (il come lo sappiamo, inutile appigliarsi a scuse improbabili)
> lui no
> lui ha dei sospetti che lei non riesce a dissipare, anzi..
> ...


Certo che son capace ma, non si può fare.

ww


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Certo che son capace ma, non si può fare.
> 
> ww


problemi etici o tecnici?


----------



## DoubleW (18 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> problemi etici o tecnici?


Etici, considerando che non l'ho sorpresa con le mani nella marmellata,
se escludo quello che ho raccontato, ma come prove in flagranza di 
adulterio non ne ho. 

Come vedi per poter fare lo "spione" non dovrei aver più bisogno di farlo.

Per ora mi contento di osservare, e certamente, stare molto attento a tutto 
ciò che posso. 
Di sicuro non sarà rilassante, e sarò molto poco tranquillo.

Ma non vedo altre soluzioni, al momento.

Tramite il vostro contributo, ho acquisito la consapevolezza, 
di essere stato, molto probabilmente, tradito.

PS: Non me ne faccio un vanto.:incazzato:

ww


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Etici, considerando che non l'ho sorpresa con le mani nella marmellata,
> se escludo quello che ho raccontato, ma come prove in flagranza di
> adulterio non ne ho.
> 
> ...


che stile.


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Etici, considerando che non l'ho sorpresa con le mani nella marmellata,
> se escludo quello che ho raccontato, ma come prove in flagranza di
> adulterio non ne ho.
> 
> ...


complimenti per l'etica
ti stimo molto
non so se ti abbia tradito ma una cosa è certa: all'epoca mi sa che hai messo la testa sotto la sabbia mentre ora ce la stai togliendo.

concordo sul fatto che ora devi osservare e stare attento ai segnali che arrivano.
Non devi diventare ossessivo però (vedi l'occhio che rotea) non devi cercare prove 'concrete' con la tua mente ma quello che intendo io è più un sentire di animo e di spirito, sensazioni che ti arrivano, quelle cose che non sono misurabili o tangibili ma che hai percezione siano così.
Non so se mi spiego.
Affidati al tuo intuito, che non sbaglia mai. 
E' questo ciò che devi fare: essere più ricettivo e fidarti delle tue sensazioni. 
Se chiudi gli occhi e pensi a lei, cosa ti arriva? tu credi che possa averti tradito?
lascia stare il passato che ormai amen, pensa ad oggi: tu senti, credi, che ti stia tradendo?
La ricerca pratica potrebbe essere solo una conferma a posteriori... non a caso si va a caccia di prove solo dopo forti intuizioni...


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> complimenti per l'etica
> ti stimo molto
> non so se ti abbia tradito ma una cosa è certa: all'epoca mi sa che hai messo la testa sotto la sabbia mentre ora ce la stai togliendo.
> 
> ...


'nsomma...


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 'nsomma...


beh...in linea generale se non alterati da paranoie o malattie mentali ci dovrebbe funzionare bene a tutti sto cavolo di intuito, no?
il problema è che lo soffochiamo con tanti di quei ragionamenti che li facciamo quadrare per filo e per segno che sto povero intuito è messo all'angoletto e non capisce più un caxxo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh,io ho capito che le ha prese dalla moglie. pol'esse che ho inteso male.
> 
> siamo sempre al medesimo discorso, ragazze. non è impossibile prendersi le piattole in modo diverso,ma allora non ha senso svicolare il discorso e cambiare anche versione a distanza di tempo.


Perply, non ha cambiato versione: ha ipotizzato due possibili modi per averle prese.
Non è che le prendi a frotte, ne basta una: 10 uova al gg, dopo una settimana te ne accorgi, dopo 10 giorni sei infestato.
Però io se mi devo ricordare dove sono stata e in che bagni una settimana fa, magari subito non mi ricordo tutto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Etici, considerando che non l'ho sorpresa con le mani nella marmellata,
> se escludo quello che ho raccontato, ma come prove in flagranza di
> adulterio non ne ho.
> 
> ...


mettile una cimice.
:rotfl:



... lo so sono pessima ma non ho resistito.
comunque: tieni presente dove sei venuto, a chiedere opinioni.
Magari se andavi su www.pediculosi.org ti rassicuravano: a parte gli scherzi... qui si tende a pensar male.
Ma insomma, da quanti anni siete sposati?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *mettile una cimice.*
> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:bella questa


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perply, non ha cambiato versione: ha ipotizzato due possibili modi per averle prese.
> Non è che le prendi a frotte, ne basta una: 10 uova al gg, dopo una settimana te ne accorgi, dopo 10 giorni sei infestato.
> Però io se mi devo ricordare dove sono stata e in che bagni una settimana fa, magari subito non mi ricordo tutto.


ok,ma dopo aver ipotizzato e richiamato alla memoria dove uno è stato al Cairo,la reazione che ci si dovrebbe aspettare è di rabbia,non di insabbiamento.

e si fa una rapida ispezione,perchè di solito i cessi luridi se non vengono segnalati non è che viene Mastro Lindo in persona a pulire.

ed una palestra dove ci si può prendere le piattole solo sedendosi sulle panche degli spogliatoi io la segnalerei a chi di dovere.

Per questo ribadisco che il comportamento della moglie di WW fa pensare più al rasoio di occam che ad un evento accidentale


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2015)

Due persone che conosco hanno preso le piattole durante un viaggio in Polonia, hanno dormito in una pensione dove evidentemente le lenzuola non erano state cambiate, ripensa se hai fatto viaggi all'estero in posti a rischio nel periodo incriminato.


----------



## Adinur (18 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Etici, considerando che non l'ho sorpresa con le mani nella marmellata,
> se escludo quello che ho raccontato, ma come prove in flagranza di
> adulterio non ne ho.
> 
> ...


Situazione difficile, proprio perchè il tradimento può essere stato commesso tempo fa e quindi le prove sono confuse in migliaia di validi indizi. La cosa che più mi fa pensare ad un tradimento è il fatto che lei stia tranquilla da sei mesi a questa parte... o è veramente diventata tranquilla o va a letto con un altro.

La prima strada per scoprirlo è l'investigazione diretta, contattando un'agenzia o facendo cose amorali tipo controllare fb o il cellulare.

La seconda è psicologica, complessa ma valida se lo si sa fare, ossia farle confessare il tradimento dicendo che tu stesso hai tradito, che sei lei tradisce poco te ne importa, etc... ma dipende dal vostro rapporto che non conosco.

La terza strada è una via di mezzo, ovvero il tradimento per induzione. Che modo migliore può esserci se non portarla al punto di tradire di nuovo? Lasciale spazio, non osservarla per un po' (è una tipa tosta, non capirai nulla), comportati con lei facendo le cose che più detesta, prenditi tempo per te stesso e vedi come si comporta. Dalle l'opportunità di tradire, altrimenti riuscirà comunque a nasconderti le cose se la sua routine è sempre quella.
Ci vuole un mesetto o due per questa fase, poi vedi il da farsi. Soprattutto diminuisci la tua intensità sessuale con lei, è importante. Difficilmente confesserà, ci girerà intorno, specialmente se non è innamorata del suo amante. Dovrai comunque coglierla sul fatto o quasi, senza fare errori o colpi di testa.


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Situazione difficile, proprio perchè il tradimento può essere stato commesso tempo fa e quindi le prove sono confuse in migliaia di validi indizi. La cosa che più mi fa pensare ad un tradimento è il fatto che lei stia tranquilla da sei mesi a questa parte... o è veramente diventata tranquilla o va a letto con un altro.
> 
> La prima strada per scoprirlo è l'investigazione diretta, contattando un'agenzia o facendo cose amorali tipo controllare fb o il cellulare.
> 
> ...


come mai non rivolgi la tua potente analisi al 3d di Dejaneera,chè avrebbe un gran bisogno del tuo consglio?


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> La terza strada è una via di mezzo, ovvero il tradimento per induzione. Che modo migliore può esserci se non portarla al punto di tradire di nuovo? Lasciale spazio, non osservarla per un po' (è una tipa tosta, non capirai nulla), comportati con lei facendo le cose che più detesta, prenditi tempo per te stesso e vedi come si comporta. Dalle l'opportunità di tradire, altrimenti riuscirà comunque a nasconderti le cose se la sua routine è sempre quella.
> Ci vuole un mesetto o due per questa fase, poi vedi il da farsi. Soprattutto diminuisci la tua intensità sessuale con lei, è importante. Difficilmente confesserà, ci girerà intorno, specialmente se non è innamorata del suo amante. Dovrai comunque coglierla sul fatto o quasi, senza fare errori o colpi di testa.


Quindi dovrebbe fare la testa di cazzo.
E' il consiglio più strampalato e autolesionista che abbia mai letto. 
Fa molto prima a parlarci seriamente e a togliersi ogni dubbio piuttosto che assumere atteggiamenti finti.
Sarà pure una tipa tosta, ma mica sarà Mata Hari e tanto meno Lara Croft.
Ma poi da cosa si desume che è tosta? dalla resistenza alle piattole?
dal tuo esordio in questo thread mi aspettavo ben altre illuminazioni.

"chi dilusione" (feat. Bastianich)


----------



## Adinur (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> come mai non rivolgi la tua potente analisi al 3d di Dejaneera,chè avrebbe un gran bisogno del tuo consglio?


Ho letto qualcosa su quell'infinito 3d... ma che posso dire io a Dejaneera? E' una donna, arabo puro, che consigli potrei darle? Al massimo potrei farmi dare il numero del suo fidanzato ed instaurare un rapporto di amicizia con lui!
Chiedo, lo posso fare?


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ho letto qualcosa su quell'infinito 3d... ma che posso dire io a Dejaneera? E' una donna, arabo puro, che consigli potrei darle? Al massimo potrei farmi dare il numero del suo fidanzato ed instaurare un rapporto di amicizia con lui!
> Chiedo, lo posso fare?


chiedi chiedi.    poi a proposito di numeri,ti chiederò una cosa.....


----------



## Adinur (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiedi chiedi.    poi a proposito di numeri,ti chiederò una cosa.....


Ok capo! Ma non cacciatemi ok?


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ok capo! Ma non cacciatemi ok?


coda di paglia


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiedi chiedi. poi a *proposito di numeri*,ti chiederò una cosa.....


----------



## DoubleW (19 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> complimenti per l'etica
> ti stimo molto
> non so se ti abbia tradito ma una cosa è certa: all'epoca mi sa che hai messo la testa sotto la sabbia mentre ora ce la stai togliendo.
> 
> ...


Cara Traccia,
all'epoca avevo la testa sotto la sabbia e ben in profondità, 
oserei dire, ora sono sufficientemente differente da rendermi 
conto di certe cose.
Pensa che ho vissuto fino ad adesso con la ferma convinzione 
che due coniugi non si dovessero tradire, mentre invece 
non è così. 
Se chiudo gli occhi cosa vedo? Vedo che mi ha tradito, anche di recente: 
il discorso degli occhi è posteriore ad altri fatti, purtroppo indiziari 
anche questi.
Ad oggi è molto improbabile che mi tradisca, credo di sostituire 
degnamente il mio "ipotetico" concorrente. 
Domani: vedrò, sentirò e bo...

ww


----------



## DoubleW (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mettile una cimice.
> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


Cara Sbriciolata,
mettere una cimice non mi sembra il caso, 
dovrebbe comportare la violazione della "privacy".

ww


----------



## DoubleW (19 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Situazione difficile, proprio perchè il tradimento può essere stato commesso tempo fa e quindi le prove sono confuse in migliaia di validi indizi. La cosa che più mi fa pensare ad un tradimento è il fatto che lei stia tranquilla da sei mesi a questa parte... o è veramente diventata tranquilla o va a letto con un altro.
> 
> La prima strada per scoprirlo è l'investigazione diretta, contattando un'agenzia o facendo cose amorali tipo controllare fb o il cellulare.
> 
> ...


Grazie Adinur,
mia moglie e' tosta, anche testarda. 
Ritengo le tre tre strade da te proposte 
siano efficaci, certamente non sono semplici 
da attuare, e portano a chiudere una volta per 
tutte il rapporto. 
Se dovesse servire ne terrò conto.

ww


----------



## Adinur (19 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Grazie Adinur,
> mia moglie e' tosta, anche testarda.
> Ritengo le tre tre strade da te proposte
> siano efficaci, certamente non sono semplici
> ...


Non so se il rapporto vada chiuso una volta per tutto, dipende da te e dai tuoi sentimenti. E poi è difficile chiudere, anche se traditi, le persone che si amano restano sempre nel nostro cuore.
Sta a te decidere che strada prendere, facci sapere


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Grazie Adinur,
> mia moglie e' tosta, anche testarda.
> Ritengo le tre tre strade da te proposte
> siano efficaci, certamente non sono semplici
> ...



se tua moglie mia assomiglia solo per il 10,non ti accorgerai di nulla.Ieri pomeriggio sono rimasto con l'altra fino alle 18:30,1 ora dopo ero a casa come se niente fosse.Diro'di piu'dopo cena ho pure fatto il ''bravo marito''...quindi indaga poco amico........


----------



## Adinur (19 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se tua moglie mia assomiglia solo per il 10,non ti accorgerai di nulla.Ieri pomeriggio sono rimasto con l'altra fino alle 18:30,1 ora dopo ero a casa come se niente fosse.Diro'di piu'dopo cena ho pure fatto il ''bravo marito''...quindi indaga poco amico........


Ma tu sei un traditore esperto, un vecchio bull.

Sua moglie forse no... nel suo tradire non può essere sempre costante e cinica, prima o poi emerge un qualcosa che la fa cadere. E' difficile però se resta nella stessa routine e se lui non cambia marcia.
Potrebbe essere scoperta senza indagare...


----------



## ivanl (19 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Cara Sbriciolata,
> mettere una cimice non mi sembra il caso,
> dovrebbe comportare la violazione della "privacy".
> 
> ww


si, ma che cazzo te ne frega?


----------



## Traccia (19 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Cara Sbriciolata,
> mettere una cimice non mi sembra il caso,
> dovrebbe comportare la violazione della "privacy".
> 
> ww


ma era una battuta... 
.....cimice-piattola.......


----------



## Vincent Vega (19 Marzo 2015)

ripeto...sto ragazzo ha stile. Minchia quanta filosofia. Quasi non gliene fotte una minchia.


----------



## DoubleW (19 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma era una battuta...
> .....cimice-piattola.......


Ok, infatti la risposta originale era: non mi sembra il caso.

ww


----------



## DoubleW (19 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ripeto...sto ragazzo ha stile. Minchia quanta filosofia. Quasi non gliene fotte una minchia.


Magari non me ne f......se, 
ho due figli, oltre che moglie.

Devo andare con i piedi di piombo.

ww


----------



## Traccia (19 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Ok, infatti la risposta originale era: non mi sembra il caso.
> 
> ww


ah
e dimmi
ora cosa hai in mente di fare?
che pensi?
come stai?
che vorresti fare?
che provi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Ok, infatti la risposta originale era: non mi sembra il caso.
> 
> ww


sì ma la domanda originale era: da quanto siete sposati?
Perchè a me la gente che una mattina si sveglia e si dice: vuoi vedere che ho sposato Messalina?
mette sempre un po' di perplessità.
Grosso modo che cazzo di persona ho dato come genitore ai miei figli dovrei saperlo.
Poi è chiaro che nella vita una persona può deluderci.
Ma di base un'idea di chi dorme a letto con me dovrei averla.


----------



## DoubleW (20 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ah
> e dimmi
> ora cosa hai in mente di fare?
> che pensi?
> ...


Due bambini meravigliosi, tutti i bambini 
per i genitori lo sono, però i miei vedo che sono 
bravi a scuola, come risultati e comportamento,
e al giorno di oggi si deve essere preparati 
nel migliore dei modi per campare.
Si stanno avviando verso la pubertà che è 
un periodo difficile, e non ritengo che 
l'affidamento condiviso, nel migliore dei casi,
sia la soluzione giusta.
Per cui uno stringe i denti, cerca di non 
entrare in aspro conflitto, e mantenere 
e creare una ragionevole armonia, 
almeno fino a quando non c'è la prova 
effettiva di tradimento, ho la situazione 
diventa insostenibile.
Come sto? 
Sono partito da una ipotesi di suicidio, 
però per i motivi su detti, e che dopo il quale
uno non ha più voce in capitolo, ho desistito.
Sono passato dal raccontare 
la situazione a un diario, mai scritto 
una parola nella vita che non servisse per lavoro, 
ed infine sono approdato qua.

ww


----------



## DoubleW (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma la domanda originale era: da quanto siete sposati?
> Perchè a me la gente che una mattina si sveglia e si dice: vuoi vedere che ho sposato Messalina?
> mette sempre un po' di perplessità.
> Grosso modo che cazzo di persona ho dato come genitore ai miei figli dovrei saperlo.
> ...


Da dieci anni.
L'idea l'avevo...
ww


----------



## ivanl (20 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Due bambini meravigliosi, tutti i bambini
> per i genitori lo sono, però i miei vedo che sono
> bravi a scuola, come risultati e comportamento,
> e al giorno di oggi si deve essere preparati
> ...


Le prove, se non le cerchi, in braccio da sole non ti cadono, in genere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Da dieci anni.
> L'idea l'avevo...
> ww


e allora, cazzerola, su. L'idea che ti eri fatto era di una che si cercava portatori di piattole?
uff.
Poi non dico che non ti abbia tradito, ma stai edificando un disastro nucleare sul nulla.
Sei prigioniero di una paranoia al punto di pensare a delle robe estreme che quando si hanno figli sono bestemmie.
io ti leggo contratto, cupo, rimuginante, sospettoso: ma tu con una persona a fianco così, se ti facesse il terzo grado dove guarderesti?
Non negli occhi, ma non per strambe teorie di pnl tra l'altro male applicate, ma per paura di quello che vedresti: sospetto, sfiducia, mancanza di rispetto, mancanza di considerazione, disistima.
E queste sono cose che distruggono un rapporto.
Pensaci.
E invece di cercare delle prove delle tue teorie, vai a cercare tua moglie che mi sa che l'hai persa di vista.


----------



## DoubleW (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e allora, cazzerola, su. L'idea che ti eri fatto era di una che si cercava portatori di piattole?
> uff.
> Poi non dico che non ti abbia tradito, ma stai edificando un disastro nucleare sul nulla.
> Sei prigioniero di una paranoia al punto di pensare a delle robe estreme che quando si hanno figli sono bestemmie.
> ...


L'idea che mi ero fatto non è 
quella che dici, neanche lontanamente, 
anche perché non l'avrei sposata altrimenti.

Non direi di essere sospettoso,
direi attento.

Uno che fa l'occhietto a 
mia moglie, è stato suo 
confidente per tanto tempo, 
e non ultimo le bestiole,
alla cui spiegazione ho creduto,
e la quale sembra pure che sia debole,
tu come saresti?

Il terzo grado non l'ho mica fatto,
solo alcune domande. Poi tanto rimuginare, 
quello si, ma dentro la mia capoccia.

Per quello che riguarda il trovare mia 
moglie, credo di averla ritrovata 
alla grande, non solo a vista.

Mentre prima godeva piena ed assoluta 
fiducia , e credimi quando dico assoluta, 
mi permetterai, che ora la cosa non può
essere come prima.

ww


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> L'idea che mi ero fatto non è
> quella che dici, neanche lontanamente,
> anche perché non l'avrei sposata altrimenti.
> 
> ...


è esattamente quello che ti sta facendo del male, secondo me.
Ma sai quanti uomini mi strizzano l'occhio alludendo a tutt'altro?
Allora: lui era suo confidente, leggasi amico.
Se non ha ritenuto di dirtelo probabilmente aveva i suoi motivi, che non devono essere per forza il tradimento.
Eravate in crisi, ha chiesto consigli, si è sfogata.
Nella vita a volte un estraneo alla coppia che sia la madre, un fratello, una sorella o un amico serve: a te rode che sia un uomo.
Sulla mia spalla ha pianto più di un uomo per motivi analoghi e non ci sono finita a letto.
E quell'occhiolino può significare solo un: forza!
Se fossero amanti non le strizzerebbe l'occhio davanti a te, ma farebbe di tutto per non farti sospettare.


----------



## net (20 Marzo 2015)

scusate, alla fine ci sono prove oppure il movimento degli occhi basta? Oggi sto leggendo cose dell'altro mondo


----------



## Tradito? (20 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> *Uno che fa l'occhietto a
> mia moglie, è stato suo
> confidente per tanto tempo, *
> e non ultimo le bestiole,
> ...


la faccenda dell'occhiolino potrebbe essere più innocente di quanto credi, soprattutto se  sono stati confidenti, potrebbe davvero essere un fatto di amicizia ed anche sulle piattole sicurezze non ne hai, direi che al momento non hai quasi niente....
Dovresti rassenerarti e capire con calma cosa fare, ma non partire dal fatto che ti abbia tradito perchè non è detto.


----------



## DoubleW (20 Marzo 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> la faccenda dell'occhiolino potrebbe essere più innocente di quanto credi, soprattutto se  sono stati confidenti, potrebbe davvero essere un fatto di amicizia ed anche sulle piattole sicurezze non ne hai, direi che al momento non hai quasi niente....
> Dovresti rassenerarti e capire con calma cosa fare, ma non partire dal fatto che ti abbia tradito perchè non è detto.


Ciao,
è vero, non è detto, e spero vivamente che non abbia tradito.
Ma io non mi sarei mai permesso di avere una confidente donna, 
una moglie secondo me dovrebbe, "funzionare", passami il termine, 
anche per questo. Ed anche il marito.
Mi immagino la scena, se l'avessi fatto io.

ww


----------



## ivanl (20 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Ciao,
> è vero, non è detto, e spero vivamente che non abbia tradito.
> Ma io non mi sarei mai permesso di avere una confidente donna,
> una moglie secondo me dovrebbe, "funzionare", passami il termine,
> ...


ww, ma questo e' l'ABC della vita: se tua moglie fa una cosa, e' giusta; se tu fai la stessa cosa, hai comunque sbagliato. Non l'hai ancora imparato in piu' di 10 anni?


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Ciao,
> è vero, non è detto, e spero vivamente che non abbia tradito.
> Ma io non mi sarei mai permesso di avere una confidente donna,
> una moglie secondo me dovrebbe, "funzionare", passami il termine,
> ...


la mia ex mi portava alle cene con i suoi colleghi di lavoro tra cui c'era pure quello che si trombava, quindi non c'è limite  a nulla, figuriamoci alle scelte dei padri confessori


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ww, ma questo e' l'ABC della vita: se tua moglie fa una cosa, e' giusta; se tu fai la stessa cosa, hai comunque sbagliato. Non l'hai ancora imparato in piu' di 10 anni?


ti quoto, questa è la bibbia del matrimonio e vale pure a rovescio.


----------



## ivanl (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti quoto, questa è la bibbia del matrimonio e vale pure a rovescio.


da quel che so, vale solo in un verso, invece. I mariti non hanno mai ragione, questo e' il corollario


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> la mi*a ex mi portava alle cene con i suoi colleghi di lavoro tra cui c'era pure quello che si trombava, *quindi non c'è limite  a nulla, figuriamoci alle scelte dei padri confessori


lo faceva pure il mio ex


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lo faceva pure il mio ex


eh, la signorilità è diffusa


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh, la signorilità è diffusa


infatti si :facepalm:


----------



## drusilla (20 Marzo 2015)

Mamma mia. Poi la squallidità di tromb*re i colleghi..  quanta poracceria[emoji15]


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> da quel che so, vale solo in un verso, invece. I mariti non hanno mai ragione, questo e' il corollario


seeeee, addio core.
Lei riga la macchina in un parcheggio: ma che hai fatto, ma non sei abbastanza attenta, *poteva esserci un bambino*, è da irresponsabili fare manovra senza prima essersi assicurati di avere una visuale completa e perfetta a 360°, VOI DONNE NON DOVRESTE GUIDARE.
Lui riga la macchina in un parcheggio: devo fare causa al comune perchè i paletti di delimitazione del parcheggio non sono dell'altezza regolamentare.


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mamma mia. Poi la squallidità di tromb*re i colleghi..  quanta poracceria[emoji15]


del resto si dice che il modo migliore di nascondere qualcosa sia metterla bene in vista


----------



## ivanl (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> seeeee, addio core.
> Lei riga la macchina in un parcheggio: ma che hai fatto, ma non sei abbastanza attenta, *poteva esserci un bambino*, è da irresponsabili fare manovra senza prima essersi assicurati di avere una visuale completa e perfetta a 360°, VOI DONNE NON DOVRESTE GUIDARE.
> Lui riga la macchina in un parcheggio: devo fare causa al comune perchè i paletti di delimitazione del parcheggio non sono dell'altezza regolamentare.


ah, ma questo e' verissimo


----------



## drusilla (20 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> del resto si dice che il modo migliore di nascondere qualcosa sia metterla bene in vista


E.A.Poe docet [emoji2]


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> E.A.Poe docet [emoji2]


a qualcuno "Il pozzo e il pendolo" non farebbe male, solo per spavento per carità


----------



## drusilla (20 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> a qualcuno "Il pozzo e il pendolo" non farebbe male, solo per spavento per carità


O sepolto vivo[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## DoubleW (20 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ww, ma questo e' l'ABC della vita: se tua moglie fa una cosa, e' giusta; se tu fai la stessa cosa, hai comunque sbagliato. Non l'hai ancora imparato in piu' di 10 anni?


Lo stò imparando.

E pensare che sono stato a scrivere per mesi su un diario.
Se avessi scritto qui, avrei passato questo tempo in modo
molto migliore, e avrei già smesso di incaponirmi su cose ovvie.

Grazie a tutti.
ww


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> a qualcuno "Il pozzo e il pendolo" non farebbe male, solo per spavento per carità


Che angoscia adolescenziale...


----------



## Tessa (20 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ok capo! Ma non cacciatemi ok?


Ma bravo bravo bravo......


----------



## Traccia (25 Marzo 2015)

Ciao DoubleW...come va? come ti senti?
novità interessanti svelate nel frattempo?


----------



## Stark72 (25 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ciao DoubleW...come va? come ti senti?
> novità interessanti svelate nel frattempo?


ha portato le piattole dall'oculista


----------



## Traccia (25 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ha portato le piattole dall'oculista



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei tremendo!!! :risata:


me lo scusino DoubleW...


----------



## DoubleW (26 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ciao DoubleW...come va? come ti senti?
> novità interessanti svelate nel frattempo?


Diciamo che mi stò dedicando all'ornitologia, per cercare di individuarne la specie ...
e di conseguenza la provenienza.


----------



## DoubleW (26 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ha portato le piattole dall'oculista


In nove anni non ne ho riviste, ne, per fortuna sentite.


----------



## DoubleW (26 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei tremendo!!! :risata:
> 
> 
> me lo scusino DoubleW...


Me lo scusino? sono così vecchio !?

Certamente, mi fa piacere che si possa scherzare anche di cose serie.

Leggendo qui sul forum, vedo che di cose ne vengono dette, 
e essendo argomenti riguardanti argomenti centrali della vita 
delle persone, ritengo che qualsiasi contributo, anche rude, 
sia utile.


----------



## Traccia (26 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Me lo scusino? sono così vecchio !?
> 
> Certamente, mi fa piacere che si possa scherzare anche di cose serie.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:

si sdrammatizza...solo per alleggerire
senza però voler sminuire l'importanza del dramma di ognuno nè tantomeno ferirlo...
penso che anche a te, nello specifico, ironizzare possa alleviare la pesantezza di ciò che stai provando...no?


----------



## DoubleW (26 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> si sdrammatizza...solo per alleggerire
> senza però voler sminuire l'importanza del dramma di ognuno nè tantomeno ferirlo...
> penso che anche a te, nello specifico, ironizzare possa alleviare la pesantezza di ciò che stai provando...no?


Direi che in questi casi è fondamentale.


----------



## banshee (26 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Diciamo che mi stò dedicando all'ornitologia, per cercare di individuarne la specie ...
> e di conseguenza la provenienza.


ciao DoubleW,

sei alla ricerca di prove? spero tutto ok...


----------



## DoubleW (26 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao DoubleW,
> 
> sei alla ricerca di prove? spero tutto ok...


Ciao banshee, 

si stò cercando conferme, sulle sensazioni che ho senza fare domande, 
ma le volte che capita di parlare del tizio si scatenano 
reazioni agitate come minimo.

Cerco di individuare nella routine quotidiana, cambiamenti che mi 
convincano ad indagare in modo più sfacciato.

Questi dubbi che ho ora, sulla fedeltà di mia moglie, l'avrei dovuti avere 
prima del matrimonio, ora è un garn bord3ll0. Ma all'epoca avevo l'avvedutezza 
di un carciofo.


----------



## ivanl (26 Marzo 2015)

Ma cosa aspetti? Tanto che tu abbia la certezza o meno, sempre devi indagare. Pensi che sia meno 'illegale' se sai che ti tradisce? E' la stessa cosa, quindi smetti di farti queste pippe mentali e indaga.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ma cosa aspetti? Tanto che tu abbia la certezza o meno, sempre devi indagare. Pensi che sia meno 'illegale' se sai che ti tradisce? E' la stessa cosa, quindi smetti di farti queste pippe mentali e indaga.


ma io non solleciterei cosi l indagine


----------



## ivanl (26 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma io non solleciterei cosi l indagine


Io lo avrei gia' fatto da un pezzo, invece


----------



## Caciottina (26 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io lo avrei gia' fatto da un pezzo, invece


indagare vuol dire andare alla ricerca di qualcosa. 
io non indagherei (eppure l'ho fatto una volta). se non me lo vuoi dire, non me lo vuoi dire. punto. per tanti motivi


----------



## banshee (26 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Ciao banshee,
> 
> si stò cercando conferme, sulle sensazioni che ho senza fare domande,
> ma le volte che capita di parlare del tizio si scatenano
> ...


penso che vivere col dubbio sia logorante...non so se sia meglio avere la certezza del tradimento (presunto) o rimanere con i sospetti... 

ma perché reazioni agitate..? credi la infastidiscano i tuoi sospetti o che abbia qualcosa da nascondere?


----------



## DoubleW (26 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> penso che vivere col dubbio sia logorante...non so se sia meglio avere la certezza del tradimento (presunto) o rimanere con i sospetti...
> 
> ma perché reazioni agitate..? credi la infastidiscano i tuoi sospetti o che abbia qualcosa da nascondere?


Tutta la storia, raccontata, e purtoppo vissuta, direi che ha qualcosa da nascondere e naturalmente 
la infastidiscono i miei sospetti.

Vivere così è un calvario, ma se mi sbagliassi aprirei un calvario per tutti e 4 di famiglia.


----------



## Darty (26 Marzo 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Tutta la storia, raccontata, e purtoppo vissuta, direi che ha qualcosa da nascondere e naturalmente
> la infastidiscono i miei sospetti.


Motivo in più per indagare...


----------



## Tradito? (26 Marzo 2015)

Io starei tranquillo e le farei qualche sorpresa ogni tanto


----------



## DoubleW (27 Marzo 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Io starei tranquillo e le farei qualche sorpresa ogni tanto


Ciao Tradito?,

è quello che faccio, su tutte le cose che fa, cerco di controllare se i tempi e i luoghi sono compatibili, 
se ritengo che ci sia qualche problema, cerco di fare una capatina sul posto.
Anche se in questi mesi o usciamo insieme o se può si porta con se compagnia, sicura non il bull, che di solito non accadeva.
Non sono d'accordo con te sul fatto di stare tranquillo, c'è da stare in campana, che non vuol dire tranquillo.
C'è un detto che dice più o meno, a tranquillo gli tr0mb4r0no la moglie.


----------



## DoubleW (9 Aprile 2015)

Stanno accadendo cose strane, mia moglie sta facendo di tutto 
per non essere in zona dove abitiamo quando il tizio 
verrà per realizzare dei lavori.
Quando parlando di lui dice, poveretto sempre li 
a fare quel lavoro, questa cosa mi fa particolarmente rabbia 
perché in 15 anni mi avesse detto una cosa simile del mio 
lavoro, che non è leggero come orario, essendo un autonomo.
Poi siamo passati da fare sesso una volta al mese, 
quando andava bene, a una volta al giorno e anche più.
Questo tizio capitava spesso fra i piedi, mentre da 5 mesi 
non lo incontro più.

Mi sa che veramente faccio parte di un trio e non di una coppia, 
io a faticare e il tizio a ficcare: almeno fino a quando non ho 
aperto gli occhi.


----------



## Tradito? (9 Aprile 2015)

goditi il momento


----------



## DoubleW (9 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> goditi il momento


è una delle cose più belle di questo periodo!


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2015)

nel dubbio,fatti prescrivere un buon antiparassitario,si sa mai


----------



## ivanl (9 Aprile 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> è una delle cose più belle di questo periodo!


mah, io sarei piu' preoccupato adesso che prima...


----------



## DoubleW (9 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mah, io sarei piu' preoccupato adesso che prima...


Infatti sono molto preoccupato, ma stò molto attento, infatti credo intercettare un eventuale loro passo falso.

Parassiti vari non ne ho rivisti da quell'epoca...


----------



## banshee (9 Aprile 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Stanno accadendo cose strane, mia moglie sta facendo di tutto
> per non essere in zona dove abitiamo quando il tizio
> verrà per realizzare dei lavori.
> Quando parlando di lui dice, poveretto sempre li
> ...


non ho capito molto, DoubleW, avete ricominciato a fare sesso o avete smesso?

tu pensi che lei ti stia tradendo sistematicamente con questo tizio?


----------



## Traccia (9 Aprile 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Stanno accadendo cose strane, mia moglie sta facendo di tutto
> per non essere in zona dove abitiamo quando il tizio
> verrà per realizzare dei lavori.
> Quando parlando di lui dice, poveretto sempre li
> ...


non ho capito...quindi adesso secondo la tua percezione ha chiuso con lui? e si sta nuovamente dedicando in toto a te?


----------



## DoubleW (9 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non ho capito molto, DoubleW, avete ricominciato a fare sesso o avete smesso?
> 
> tu pensi che lei ti stia tradendo sistematicamente con questo tizio?


lo facciamo, si.

di sicuro ora non lo fa sistematicamente, ma secondo me lo ha fatto fino a 6 mesi fa.


----------



## DoubleW (9 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> non ho capito...quindi adesso secondo la tua percezione ha chiuso con lui? e si sta nuovamente dedicando in toto a te?


spero ma non riesco a trovare quella risposta.


----------



## banshee (9 Aprile 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> lo facciamo, si.
> 
> di sicuro ora non lo fa sistematicamente, ma secondo me lo ha fatto fino a 6 mesi fa.


ah ok capito, pensi che ora sia finita con lui...mh...


----------



## Spot (9 Aprile 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> lo facciamo, si.
> 
> di sicuro ora non lo fa sistematicamente, ma secondo me lo ha fatto fino a 6 mesi fa.


Cosa ti fa pensare che ora i rapporti con lui si siano allentati?


----------



## Traccia (9 Aprile 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> lo facciamo, si.
> 
> di sicuro ora non lo fa sistematicamente, ma secondo me lo ha fatto fino a 6 mesi fa.


gallina che non becca ha già beccato...


----------



## DoubleW (9 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah ok capito, pensi che ora sia finita con lui...mh...


non è per farmi bello, di gusti delle donne ne capisco poco, ma io non mi cambierei con lui.
Non so cosa ci abbia trovato, se non molti discorsi, e sesso.


----------



## Spot (9 Aprile 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> non è per farmi bello, di gusti delle donne ne capisco poco, ma io non mi cambierei con lui.
> Non so cosa ci abbia trovato, se non molti discorsi, e sesso.


Eh magari si esaurisse tutto nel doverci trovar qualcosa


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> non è per farmi bello, di gusti delle donne ne capisco poco, ma io non mi cambierei con lui.
> Non so cosa ci abbia trovato, se non molti discorsi, e sesso.


se era il sesso che le interessava,ha trovato tutto quello che cercava.


----------



## DoubleW (9 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa pensare che ora i rapporti con lui si siano allentati?


Una due volte con me non so, l'altro cosa possa fare, manca il tempo fisicamente.


----------



## DoubleW (9 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se era il sesso che le interessava,ha trovato tutto quello che cercava.


Bastava l'avesse detto, non mi sarei mica tirato indietro, come tutt'ora faccio.


----------



## DoubleW (9 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Eh magari si esaurisse tutto nel doverci trovar qualcosa


Dici che è faccenda di casualità?


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> Bastava l'avesse detto, non mi sarei mica tirato indietro, come tutt'ora faccio.


non mi sono spiegato.   non è che cercasse più sesso in generale.   cercava più sesso con lui.  ed i motivi per cui lo voleva da lui,tu probabilmente manco te li immagini.

ammesso che i tuoi sospetti siano fondati.


----------



## DoubleW (9 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegato.   non è che cercasse più sesso in generale.   cercava più sesso con lui.  ed i motivi per cui lo voleva da lui,tu probabilmente manco te li immagini.
> 
> ammesso che i tuoi sospetti siano fondati.


Sempre che siano fondati, concordo.
Sono convinto che i motivi non li comprenderei. Non sono una donna.
E non conosco gli antefatti avuti con lui.


----------

